# Field fence for goats?



## WindyWillowsFarm (Jun 26, 2022)

Hi all, 

We are about to fence in 2 large paddocks (about 1400 ft of fencing) for our LaManchas and were planning on doing field fencing like this with metal T posts every 12'
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...field-fence-14-ga-47-in-x-330-ft?cm_vc=-10005

It says it is not recommended for goats, but can anyone tell me why it wouldn't work? We use cattle panels currently in a smaller area and move them frequently (which is exhausting and we are over it!). We tried electric netting, but the one doeling has separation anxiety and kept trying to get through it and got stuck in and that could have been a disaster. They aren't really jumpers, but do tend to stand on the cattle panels now. Any advice on affordable fencing would be appreciated. We have about a $1200 budget for posts and fencing.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 26, 2022)

The biggest reason this is not recommended for goats is because the 6" vertical stays... because many/most goats have horns and they will get caught in it and not be able to get their heads out.  4" verticals or 12" verticals are better for animals with horns.  4 " they can't get their heads in and get stuck, 12" and they can normally get their heads maneuvered around and get out if they have horns.
If your goats don't have horns, then there is no reason not to use it.  Also, it is considered the standard size in the cattle industry.

Personally I have no use for the 12" verticals as the cows will try to work their heads through and then can stretch it out and get the fence all stretched out of shape.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 26, 2022)

OK brand sheep and goat wire comes in a 330’ roll with 4”x4” holes and is a much better fence. It is currently priced  at $380 a roll at Tractor supply. Look around at different stores, I was able to find some at $350 per roll. Also, put T-posts no more than 10’ apart. If you can’t swing the sheep and goat wire, then use the field fence. You may have to place hot wire on the inside to keep the goats from climbing and rubbing on the fence and tearing it up. Be sure to position the t-posts for placement of the insulators for the hot wire. 

Watch Craigslist and FB Marketplace daily for T-posts. Tractor Supply has the best prices on t-posts. 

Take your budget as far as it will go. You may have to fence in stages as you can afford it. Gates should be 12’ or 16’ depending on if you will be taking a tractor, large lawn mower or truck or truck and trailer in the pasture. 

I’ve done this on 16 acres in field fence and had horses and cows. They tore it up. Then we bought a place with 8 acres and fenced it in non climb horse wire. Kept the horses, sold the cows. Bought sheep! Sold that, about to close on 25 acres that I have to fence and cross fence for my sheep. I’m getting better at this! LOL


----------



## Baymule (Jun 26, 2022)

LockJawz - The Last T-Post Insulator You Will Ever Need
					

Universal T-post electric fence insulator. Proudly Made in the USA in New Albany IN. From straight runs, curves, and even corners, the T-360 all you need.




					www.lockjawz.com
				




Good  products!


----------



## WindyWillowsFarm (Jun 27, 2022)

Baymule said:


> OK brand sheep and goat wire comes in a 330’ roll with 4”x4” holes and is a much better fence. It is currently priced  at $380 a roll at Tractor supply. Look around at different stores, I was able to find some at $350 per roll. Also, put T-posts no more than 10’ apart. If you can’t swing the sheep and goat wire, then use the field fence. You may have to place hot wire on the inside to keep the goats from climbing and rubbing on the fence and tearing it up. Be sure to position the t-posts for placement of the insulators for the hot wire.
> 
> Watch Craigslist and FB Marketplace daily for T-posts. Tractor Supply has the best prices on t-posts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight, when you say they tore it up, what did they do to it? Break all the welds, push it over and escape?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 27, 2022)

Here's the thing -- goats JUST KNOW everything is better on the other side!  

They climb to reach a tree leaf, push thru for the same grass that's  on their side and any weed they see.  Goats are excellent jumpers.  Challenges are fun for them.  They can crawl under, push thru or attempt any escape.  Since they like to travel together, one out and others follow.  They are harder on fence than any other animal I have raised.  It's their nature.

Some are worse than others.   My best containment has been goat/sheep 4x4 opening and no climb 2x4 opening...both woven, NOT welded, min of tight 4'.  Just electric alone doesn't work but, adding a couple lines helps slow them, only with a big jolt!!  Solar do not seem to give that. So plug ins! 

Goats are individual personalities.  Some never give issues, others it's an hourly thing. 😁


----------



## WindyWillowsFarm (Jun 27, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Here's the thing -- goats JUST KNOW everything is better on the other side!
> 
> They climb to reach a tree leaf, push thru for the same grass that's  on their side and any weed they see.  Goats are excellent jumpers.  Challenges are fun for them.  They can crawl under, push thru or attempt any escape.  Since they like to travel together, one out and others follow.  They are harder on fence than any other animal I have raised.  It's their nature.
> 
> ...


You're right about that. I'm hoping with an acre to eat, they will feel less inclined to try to escape, but if this fence with a hot wire does not work, we might be switching to sheep! Their milk is supposed to be just divine and higher in milk solids and vitamins anyway. haha we will see.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 27, 2022)

You mentioned in a recent post asking about what the animals did to tear up the fencing... did they break the welds.... DO NOT use welded fencing.  It will keep some poultry contained, it is useful if nailed to a frame like for a chicken run....BUT DO NOT USE WELDED fence for "farm animals."  You want field fencing of some sort that is either hinge joint or fixed knot.... and 4" vertical stays is better for sheep and goats but 6" is workable for POLLED breeds.  But they can get their heads through it and will put more "wear and tear" on it...
Welded wire will just break the welds... and cattle have "broken the welds" on the 16 ft cattle panels although they are pretty sturdy.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2022)

And THAT’S why I have sheep! 

On the field fencing, I had horses and cattle. The horses pawed the fence and popped the wire. Cows tried to put their heads through a 6” hole—-and did. Personally I wouldn’t put up field fencing if it was free. Welded wire is trash, just trash, not fit for livestock. 

The 2”x4” non climb was great wire. No complaints except price. 

I’m in a temporary place right now. Fencing is a combination of cow panels and the OK Brand sheep and goat wire with 4” holes. I will be using this to fence the 25 acres I’m buying. 

What @Mini Horses and @farmerjan said! Goats are devious conniving creatures looking for a way out!


----------



## MTKitty (Jun 29, 2022)

My fence guy recommended (and did) welded wire around my pasture. He and I discussed that I would have goats. He and his wife have goats, so he was familiar with their antics. He also put the posts only 10’ apart, rather than the 12’ you mention.
I’ve talked with a breeder I will get goats from. She uses cattle panels for her smaller pens (kidding  and other reasons for corralling). She mentioned some breeds/individuals are more respectful of fences than others (fwiw).


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 29, 2022)

MTKitty said:


> She mentioned some breeds/individuals are more respectful of fences than others (fwiw).


TRUE


----------



## Deecarter (Jun 29, 2022)

WindyWillowsFarm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are about to fence in 2 large paddocks (about 1400 ft of fencing) for our LaManchas and were planning on doing field fencing like this with metal T posts every 12'
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...field-fence-14-ga-47-in-x-330-ft?cm_vc=-10005
> ...


It says the openings are 6 inches.  I have Nubians and it would work for my goats, but probably not the baby goats or puppies.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 29, 2022)

When it all comes down to it, you do the best you can do, the best you can afford, but don’t go the cheapest because you will be ripping it out and redoing it at some point if you live there long enough.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 29, 2022)

If at all possible, go with the 4x4 inch goat and sheep fence.  It is about $350-400 a 330 ft roll.... but it is something that you will not need to replace anytime soon.  One other thing to consider, as you mentioned, 6" vertical stay wires (the upright wires) will not contain baby goats or puppies or anything small.  It will not contain most chickens when young either although it will keep heavy weight layers, like sex-links and other larger breeds, Rocks etc., in when mature.  
That is also why I am going with 4x4 "holes" ... sheep and goat fence....rather than "normal " field fencing that we use for the cattle.  I will be able to contain most of the chickens,  it will keep the calves I will have here sometimes, from putting their heads through it... it will also help to DETER predators... even foxes and raccoons will have some trouble getting through 4x4 holes.  It will also keep out most dogs unless they go under. 
We build most of our own fence here on the farms we have.  We run over 150 head of cow calf pairs, not counting the feeder calves we raise.  6" field fence is the standard for them.  There is some on the farm is 12" vertical stays and even some that is 24" stays... both are useless.  They are a cheap way to comply with fencing and if used in places that are not challenged with animals often, it is okay... but the cows and calves get their heads through the hole and then work their way and it stretches and breaks.  
This 6" field fence does not keep our sheep in when they start to work on the fence too.  Our ewes will put their heads through and it gets pushed and stretched out over time.


----------



## Deecarter (Jun 29, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> If at all possible, go with the 4x4 inch goat and sheep fence.  It is about $350-400 a 330 ft roll.... but it is something that you will not need to replace anytime soon.  One other thing to consider, as you mentioned, 6" vertical stay wires (the upright wires) will not contain baby goats or puppies or anything small.  It will not contain most chickens when young either although it will keep heavy weight layers, like sex-links and other larger breeds, Rocks etc., in when mature.
> That is also why I am going with 4x4 "holes" ... sheep and goat fence....rather than "normal " field fencing that we use for the cattle.  I will be able to contain most of the chickens,  it will keep the calves I will have here sometimes, from putting their heads through it... it will also help to DETER predators... even foxes and raccoons will have some trouble getting through 4x4 holes.  It will also keep out most dogs unless they go under.
> We build most of our own fence here on the farms we have.  We run over 150 head of cow calf pairs, not counting the feeder calves we raise.  6" field fence is the standard for them.  There is some on the farm is 12" vertical stays and even some that is 24" stays... both are useless.  They are a cheap way to comply with fencing and if used in places that are not challenged with animals often, it is okay... but the cows and calves get their heads through the hole and then work their way and it stretches and breaks.
> This 6" field fence does not keep our sheep in when they start to work on the fence too.  Our ewes will put their heads through and it gets pushed and stretched out over time.


That’s what I have and it works great.


----------



## Ron Bequeath (Jul 2, 2022)

WindyWillowsFarm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are about to fence in 2 large paddocks (about 1400 ft of fencing) for our LaManchas and were planning on doing field fencing like this with metal T posts every 12'
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...field-fence-14-ga-47-in-x-330-ft?cm_vc=-10005
> ...


After raising alpine dairy goats for 51 years and having over 225 during that time for two years i have been without any and although i loved them this has been my most peaceful two years. As has been said if its on the other side they will go for it.  They will climb the fence figure out how to ground the electric, snag on the barbwire, jump wooden fences climb trees and get out on a brank the would break onder the weight of a canary and still get over and alot of time it just to come and see you, and then eat the roses. Ive found the only way i had the best luck keeping them contained was on a chain and i had to move them every 3 days. Good luck hate to sayit but goats are a live and learn situation.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 2, 2022)

Ron Bequeath said:


> After raising alpine dairy goats for 51 years and having over 225 during that time for two years i have been without any and although i loved them this has been my most peaceful two years. As has been said if its on the other side they will go for it.  They will climb the fence figure out how to ground the electric, snag on the barbwire, jump wooden fences climb trees and get out on a brank the would break onder the weight of a canary and still get over and alot of time it just to come and see you, and then eat the roses. Ive found the only way i had the best luck keeping them contained was on a chain and i had to move them every 3 days. Good luck hate to sayit but goats are a live and learn situation.


That’s a good description! It makes me love my sheep even more! LOL


----------

